# New fish finder/GPS



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

looking to upgrade on my 14’ Starcraft so not looking to spend $3k on a new unit but I’m looking at either a Hummingbird Helix 7 or Garmin ECHOMAP 73 sv. Anyone have any feedback or recommendations on these? I like the Hummingbird for their long history in fishfinders but honestly I really like the Garmin unit and think I am just trying to find a reason not to buy it. Thanks!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have one of the first helix 7's that came on the market. it has a bright screen that can be seen in direct sunlight. the unit is great for finding bottom. but I guess I need to do more fine tuning to tell the fish from clutter. I haven't used it much. so I need to get it out and lean more about its features. I have heard great things about garmin units. if I had it to do over I would look hard at the garmin.
sherman


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> I have one of the first helix 7's that came on the market. it has a bright screen that can be seen in direct sunlight. the unit is great for finding bottom. but I guess I need to do more fine tuning to tell the fish from clutter. I haven't used it much. so I need to get it out and lean more about its features. I have heard great things about garmin units. if I had it to do over I would look hard at the garmin.
> sherman


Thanks for the info Sherman51


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Garmin and go into the Electronics Forum and read up and Brahmabull on this site has a lot of good info on these units and will help you make a good Choice !


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

0utwest said:


> Garmin and go into the Electronics Forum and read up and Brahmabull on this site has a lot of good info on these units and will help you make a good Choice !


Good info thanks outwest! I’m thinking the Garmin


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I bought the Raymarine Dragonfly7 to seasons ago. Was less than $400 and does what all the others do. Dual beam, GPS and plotter. Works like a dream and easy to operate.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I bought the Raymarine Dragonfly7 two seasons ago. Was less than $400 and does what all the others do. Dual beam, GPS and plotter. Works like a dream.
At least check it out on the web, you've nothing to loose and it's bout a 1/4 of what you'll pay for the big names.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks I’ll take a look at it!


----------



## tsquare (May 7, 2004)

I bought a Garmin striker 7 two years ago, upgraded last month added Garmin Echomap 93 & will move the striker to front trolling motor check the GPS store on line for pricing, these are game changers if you spend the time learning good fishing


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

tsquare said:


> I bought a Garmin striker 7 two years ago, upgraded last month added Garmin Echomap 93 & will move the striker to front trolling motor check the GPS store on line for pricing, these are game changers if you spend the time learning good fishing


Thanks Tsquare. Bass Pro has the 73sv on sale for $499 which is looking tough to beat. Sounds like you like the Garmins!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy reading!

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garmin-users.325251/


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Happy reading!
> 
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garmin-users.325251/


Good info thanks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You made a good decision.


----------

